# شامبو عباءات



## باب البحر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

تكسابون بنسبة 0.03%
ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم بنسبة 10%
بلانك فور بنسبة 0.003%

ماء لتكملة الخليط إلى 100%


و ما رأيكم بإضافة الأكسجين (0.05%) و السيمسول(0.025%) إلى الخليط ؟


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن ماهو البلانك فور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باب البحر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بلانك فور مسحوق أصفر اللون يضيف الزهوة للملابس الملونة 


و دعنا ننتظر رأي الأخوة في التركيبة أخي


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وممكن تضيف لهذه التركيبة بيركلورو ايثيلين


----------



## باب البحر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

؟

حقيقة أول مرة أسمع عنه ؟ 

ما فائدته أخي ؟!


----------



## Sun Everyday (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير ..
بإنتظـار أراء الشباب حول هذه الوصفه المفيده


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

